# expected wage



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

I will be arriving in a month and my wife (was girlfriend the last time I posted but thought what the hell )will join me a month later. 

We are both looking forward to getting out of the daily commute and bad weather of the UK.

My salary is not as good as the UK but its adequate and we do have housing and a car provided.

We dont have kids and she wants to work. She works in the UK as a beauty therapist and earns a good wage. She isnt after the same wage as the Uk but wants to find out what she can earn doing this. 

Any ideas?

We are aware there are a lot of asian women doing this but she is hoping that a quality salon that wants trained staff to provide a proffessional service would be an asset. 

Help


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL, congratulations on your wedding 

She won't have issues finding a job, perhaps not as well paid as in the UK but there are definitely lots of salons and beauty centres around here. I think her best option is to walk in to all the salons and clinics she likes, introduce herself to the Manager and hand her CV personally. Yes you are correct there is a lot of Asian staff but lots of customers prefer 'Western' beauticians and the salon owners and managers know this so she just needs to find the right one. Salaries will vary a lot but I think she can expect $10K dhs per month and above. If you can sponsor her it will be much easier for her to find a job as a lot of salon owners will see this as an asset (not having to provide a visa themselves will save them moneys). Good luck!


----------



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Dizzyizzy. Do you know any western women working in such jobs or know anyone that would use one at a salon? My wife is always overbooked so I know she wont have a problem building a client base. We are worrying to the point of cancelling our move that she can't get employment at a salon as no one will employ her due to cheaper labour being available....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

She can be on your sponsorship, so why not set up on her own visiting expat women in their own homes. She can advertise in local spinney shops etc. If she works in a salon she will work long, unsocial hours and will definitely be working on a friday/sat which may be your days off.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

My next door neighbour is a hairdresser, Australian, and works in a Beauty Salon close to Satwa, can certainly ask her if she knows of anywhere looking. Drop me a line


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There are many salons with Western beauticians. The one I went to recently (in Al Barsha) has a Brit hairdresser and 'marketing manager' (not too sure what kind of marketing she does though, lol). I also went to another salon at the Marina where the colorist was South African (but she's gone now). If you have a look at timeoutdubai.com you'll be able to find plenty of listings of salons, beauty clinics, spas, etc. That's a good place to start. She should also get in touch with all the big hotels. I'm almost certain she will find a job, however the question here is when, if you guys will be needing her salary to survive as well then I'd think about it twice. Unless you are absolutely 100% that you will manage in our salary alone, I'd be careful of making the move.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that Marie Downlings???


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

wandabug said:


> She can be on your sponsorship, so why not set up on her own visiting expat women in their own homes. She can advertise in local spinney shops etc. If she works in a salon she will work long, unsocial hours and will definitely be working on a friday/sat which may be your days off.


Good idea except that doing so is illegal and if caught she'd be fined and deported I do know a few people who work from their homes etc. but the risk is always there unfortunately.


----------



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

Staart - would love it if you could.
No we are not desperate but after 2-3 weeks my wife will be bored to tears and we have thought of the hours issue and this is also causing some worry. Problem is we dont have the time to go and visit for a holiday as i will be there in 4 weeks. Its do or dont ....


----------

